# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  InHome Delivery, in-home grocery delivery service, Wal-Mart Stores, Inc., Bentonville, Arkansas, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Wal-Mart Stores

Home page - inhome.walmart.com

----------


## Airicist

Article "Walmart to launch in-home grocery delivery in three cities, starting this fall"

by Sarah Perez
June 7, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Walmart will stock your fridge with groceries while you're not home"
For security, deliveries can be watched live via a camera worn by the employee.

by Oscar Gonzalez
June 7, 2019

----------

